# Machine tools near laundry machines



## jwmay (Jan 11, 2018)

My wife has requested we move the washer and dryer to the basement. I expressed concern about the machines adding humidity, and hence rusting the equipment. We do have a dehumidifier running and set for 50% humidity. At any rate, she requested I “find out” if this is something to be concerned about, or if I’m just paranoid. The basement doesn’t have any interior walls, but the laundry machines would be 20 feet or so from my corner of the basement. What say you?


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Make Momma happy, as long as the dryer vents' outside I don't think it'll cause any problems, all basements are somewhat damp anyways.


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sounds like the boss will win your getting a washing machine and dryer in your workshop weather you like it or not ☺☺


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 11, 2018)

Never place a large piece of cast iron next to residential laundry equipment, this is a sure way to render it unusable, the chemicals that keep your cotton clothing clean and soft will extract positive ions from the metals causing the loss of untold lives and possible machine damage.

I was taught years ago at trade school that Downy fabric softener was the worst culprit, do not get it anywhere near a large steel machine tool.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 11, 2018)

My lower level is partitioned, my milling machine is two layers of pegboard and one thickness of 2X4s away from our washer and drier.  The chamber (room) my shop is in also houses the gas furnace.  I've seen no (zero) rust on any piece of metal in my workshop, culprit ions notwithstanding.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 11, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> My lower level is partitioned, my milling machine is two layers of pegboard and one thickness of 2X4s away from our washer and drier.  The chamber (room) my shop is in also houses the gas furnace.  I've seen no (zero) rust on any piece of metal in my workshop, culprit ions notwithstanding.



It is not uncommon for the chemicals in pegboard to cause commercial aircraft to fail in flight, use it wisely if indeed at all.
However protecting a machine from residential laundry equipment is also important, never use Dove dish washing liquid near a lathe.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 11, 2018)

I bought the house 39 years ago, the pegboard was there then and has out-gassed all it's going to, besides, my altitude varies by less than an inch, no flying. There's no dish washing done in the lower level of my house, by hand or otherwise. [chuckle]


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 11, 2018)

I am gratified that you appreciate the joke, I only use gluten free coolant, free of animal products and the remains of political dissidents.
Tide is an excellent laundry detergent by the way.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 11, 2018)

My wood shop is in the basement about 20 feet from our laundry that runs 3 times a week. Been that way for 5 years. My use of the wood working equipment and it’s cast iron is not as often as I’d like, but no rust to speak of... however, that said, I keep the table tops lubricated with a silicone free tool lube meant for keeping surfaces low friction when woodworking. I assume it has some kind of protectant... I can’t remember what it’s called right now.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 11, 2018)

Might be wax.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 11, 2018)

Not a wax. I got off the toilet and went downstairs and looked at it. Lol

https://www.busybeetools.com/products/blade-cote-10-75-oz-aerosole.html

I spray my furniture with lacquer, and you need to be very careful what you use on and near the wood or equipment as lacquer is incredibly easy to contaminate and ruin.
I cannot have WD40 even in the same room as where I spray as one airborne molecule of WD will cause the lacquer flow coat to fisheye. What's fisheye you ask? Only the most miserable thing to happen to a lacquer sprayer...


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 11, 2018)

If I was making furniture, I would do most anything to not have to spray them with lacquer.  In fact, I simply do not spray lacquer at all, after painting a couple cars.  For many reasons.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 11, 2018)

To each their own. Lacquer is the product of choice for professionals. It's fast, it's cheap, and it's the finish people expect to see when they buy something. It's very low maintanence, easy to clean, does not yellow, tarnish, or crack over time. It can take a relatively large range in humidity and temperature changes. The list goes on. 

I wasn't intending to hijack this thread. 
I wouldn't worry much about the machinery near the laundry. my basement is unfinished and i've never had an issue.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 11, 2018)

If you are able to hold the RH to 50% or less, you should be OK.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Might be wax.


Far too simple, needs to be more complicated then wax.

The fiction of E.L James has prevented rust on my table saw for decades, I highly recommend it as a preservative on difficult to protect surfaces.
One softback copy will protect several machines.


----------



## dlane (Jan 12, 2018)

If you can wash shop towels,, and, and, if she’s doing laundry In a bikini  , dryer vented outside of corse


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 12, 2018)

My shop has a sump pump in the corner and our laundry machines are 10 feet from the lathe. We even hang laundry on a line in the same area in the winter to help keep humidity up. We try to keep the whole house between 45 and 55 % rel. hum. to keep the piano in tune. That requires a dehumidifier in the summer but not because of any laundry issue.
So don't worry about it, small price to pay for harmony.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 12, 2018)

WOW! This has gotta be a first. I have always heard of wanting to move the laundry upstairs. Most like it to be more convenient.


----------



## higgite (Jan 12, 2018)

jwmay said:


> My wife has requested we move the washer and dryer to the basement. I expressed concern about the machines adding humidity, and hence rusting the equipment. ........ At any rate, she requested I “find out” if this is something to be concerned about, or if I’m just paranoid.



Definitely a concern. Not from humidity attacking your machines but from swarf attacking her machines. Chips will definitely find their way into the washing machine and do a number on the seals and water pump. Bad, bad idea to move the laundry near your machines. For HER sake, you need to leave the laundry where it is now. If you can keep a straight face while you tell her this, it might work. 

Tom


----------



## Moper361 (Jan 12, 2018)

higgite said:


> Definitely a concern. Not from humidity attacking your machines but from swarf attacking her machines. Chips will definitely find their way into the washing machine and do a number on the seals and water pump. Bad, bad idea to move the laundry near your machines. For HER sake, you need to leave the laundry where it is now. If you can keep a straight face while you tell her this, it might work.
> 
> Tom


Just load up the lathe chuck and mill spindal with plenty of oil then let em rip im sure after that the laundry will soon move back inside


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 12, 2018)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> Never place a large piece of cast iron next to residential laundry equipment, this is a sure way to render it unusable, the chemicals that keep your cotton clothing clean and soft will extract positive ions from the metals causing the loss of untold lives and possible machine damage.
> 
> I was taught years ago at trade school that Downy fabric softener was the worst culprit, do not get it anywhere near a large steel machine tool.




I don't know if Downey fabric softener ions attack metals but it sure attacked me with a serious allergy rash that I discovered with my Fruit-of-the Loom shorts !


----------



## epanzella (Jan 12, 2018)

My basement is one large room with my lathe about 20 ft from w/d. Dryer vented outside. No problems of any kind.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 12, 2018)

uncle harry said:


> I don't know if Downey fabric softener ions attack metals but it sure attacked me with a serious allergy rash that I discovered with my Fruit-of-the Loom shorts !


I have heard that dihydrogen monoxide works well in this application, this information is however unsubstantiated so proceed with caution.
On a more serious note light emitting diodes have an effect on cast iron surface hardness, never use LED's near a table sized mill as their shadow is not large enough.

Hope this helps
PS
Sorry to hear about the rash.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 12, 2018)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> The fiction of E.L James has prevented rust on my table saw for decades,


Now I have to look up E. L. James and by the way, you're the only person other than myself that ever heard of *dihydrogen monoxide.*


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't recall any bad effects on my machines when we had a house with the laundry facilities in the basement but a discussion with the real boss of the house led to us buying a house with the laundry facilities on the same floor as the bedrooms and bathrooms, a one floor house. As we got older the trips up and down the stairs started to be noticed thus a one floor house on the next move. When retirement came she chose a double wide trailer that is well insulated. It was built for the climate around Gunnison Colorado. Her parents house was moved to one side and is slowly being converted to a garage and shop. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 12, 2018)

jwmay said:


> My wife has requested we move the washer and dryer to the basement


Say good my to your shop space.  Give em an inch they take a foot.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 12, 2018)

eugene13 said:


> Now I have to look up E. L. James



Do Not do so.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 12, 2018)

Hukshawn said:


> Not a wax. I got off the toilet and went downstairs and looked at it. Lol
> 
> https://www.busybeetools.com/products/blade-cote-10-75-oz-aerosole.html
> 
> ...


so why aren't you using a fish eye killer?


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly, never used it. I just avoid the problem and spray 2 sealing coats before a flow coat. Almost never have the issue now.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 12, 2018)

Ok then. Thanks everyone!


----------



## higgite (Jan 13, 2018)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> I have heard that dihydrogen monoxide works well in this application, this information is however unsubstantiated so proceed with caution.


I have actually used it quite a bit and have found it to be most effective when diluted with water in a 3:1 ratio.

Tom


----------



## hman (Jan 14, 2018)

eugene13 said:


> ... by the way, you're the only person other than myself that ever heard of *dihydrogen monoxide.*


Shucks, Eugene ... I've been preaching about the hazards of DHMO for years (just not here).  Did you know that 100% of malignant tumors are loaded with DHMO?  Could go on for hours...


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 14, 2018)

It is perfectly safe.  You could bathe in the stuff...


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah, you can bathe in it, but it is a proven fact that everyone that has ever come in contact with it eventually dies. What can you expect from a chemical used with some paints, both as a thinner and a solvent?


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 14, 2018)

We have a 1950's radial drill press at the shop where I work, they took a job building a clothes hanger (the automated system that unpackages shirts and places them on hangers for retail display) which was placed next to it, that drill press stopped working within a week, this leads me to believe that it may not be the detergents at work. Cotton may be the cause of machine failure, think about  how often you have had a machine fail whilst you were wearing cotton clothing, coincidence?
I think not.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 14, 2018)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> We have a 1950's radial drill press



that is one awesome drill press.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 15, 2018)

That is a nice big drill press, the machine shop at my ex-job has an "American Hole Wizard" about the same size.  I once used it to bore the seals on an HP turbine  diaphragm, about 36" diameter.  As I sit here I am steeping barley in 3 gallons of 160 deg DHMO, perhaps the best use for it's solvent properties.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 15, 2018)

Boswell said:


> that is one awesome drill press.


It is annoyingly loud, everything is gear driven from one motor, lots of shafts spinning all the time.


----------

